# What would happen?



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

13’ rod casting 5 oz. My money’s on the shock leader knot ripping the spool and cup apart.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Try it, maybe that's the magic reel that everyone can cast 600'??


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Likely options:

1: The push button will break before you can apply enough pressure to lock the line to cast.
2: The reel foot will break before the push button.
3: The shock leader knot ripping the spool and cup apart. 

Let us know, inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Bill (May 8, 2020)

Just a suggestion. Change to braid and use a braid shocker. If your using 15 lb. test you are probably using 30 shocker. Have you tried the the modified Albright Knot, its a small low profile knot that is easy to tie.


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

Bill said:


> Just a suggestion. Change to braid and use a braid shocker. If your using 15 lb. test you are probably using 30 shocker. Have you tried the the modified Albright Knot, its a small low profile knot that is easy to tie.


Thanks Bill. That's probably the most logical thing to do, but the photo was mostly a gag. I have a strong suspicion that, regardless of the line or knot, the reel would explode half-way through a cast with 5 oz. of lead. Either the spool would get ripped off the spindle and tear through the cup, or the clutch mechanism would give out and I'd be in free-spool way too early. Either way, anything to my right would be in danger.


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

U gonna crush the crappie on the far side of the pond


----------



## Jdiesel (Mar 12, 2020)

If you do decide to give it a go and say what the he11, please have someone video the preflight, flight and after affect. That would make a great PSA for young anglers.


----------

